# Alea's Shaolin kempo karate / bujie ?



## ziason

Is anyone familiar with Alea's Shaolin Kempo karate system? It is supposed to be founded by Richard A. Alea. Also, does anyone know what he means by the bujie arts? They have a school near me I am doing a little research on, and I can only find two internet references to the bujie arts, one on thier website, and one on the references of a Villari's instructer that seems to have been a student of the system. I'd really appreciate any info about the man and or the System.


----------



## kempocat

Rich is a good instructor with good skills
the problem is unless things have changed most likely you will be taught by one of his students
rich as a person I will not discuss this in an open forum
may I ask where his school is now last time I talked with him it was on 10th street in lake park


----------



## bowser666

I had the pleasure (sarcasm) of studying under Rich Alea while he had a school in Southampton, MA .  Needless to say he was very fond of contracts and talked many people , kids, parents into signing ridiculously long winded contracts with full payment up front. His school was open there for a year and a half or so, and then mysteriously he moved out of state with no notice to any students except his assistant instructor, and fled to Florida. He conned people out of alot of money and nto sure but I think he got taken to court over it.  Not a decent honest person in my book. I normally don't liek to flame people , but I have a friend who was taken advantage of by him and put him in financial hardship due to dishonest business practices.  Find another school if I were you. Not to mention i am sure he is probably a 7th degree black belt or higher by now ( self promoted) since he is the founder after all. Very shady character.


----------



## bowser666

Here is a update.  True to his form he has changed the name of his school again, and now has added a bunch of other material.  This is a guy that does not train people.  He sells belts.  End of story.............


----------



## bowser666

http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/318/RipOff0318763.htm



What a shady guy is all I can say...............  Sorry but I am finding thsi guy fascinating , and that he still pulls this crap 10-15 years since I have known him.  Con artist supreme and he shames the MA world with hsi presence.


----------



## mack123

bowser666 said:


> I had the pleasure (sarcasm) of studying under Rich Alea while he had a school in Southampton, MA . Needless to say he was very fond of contracts and talked many people , kids, parents into signing ridiculously long winded contracts with full payment up front. His school was open there for a year and a half or so, and then mysteriously he moved out of state with no notice to any students except his assistant instructor, and fled to Florida. He conned people out of alot of money and nto sure but I think he got taken to court over it. Not a decent honest person in my book. I normally don't liek to flame people , but I have a friend who was taken advantage of by him and put him in financial hardship due to dishonest business practices. Find another school if I were you. Not to mention i am sure he is probably a 7th degree black belt or higher by now ( self promoted) since he is the founder after all. Very shady character.


 
When were you a student of Rich Alea? From what I can seem to gather it must have been a long time ago? How do you know on what terms he left MA and that he did infact flea? I did training under him and I have no complaints what so ever! He is a great teacher with great skill. I also did NOT sign or retain any contracts and payed month to month. Let me pose a question, if you sign a contract what do you expect to receive from it? He also has several options of payment methods. He is a 7th degree and has NOT self promoted. I have these facts!! I am not sure where you get your facts. Not only are they your opinion but they are unture as well.


----------



## mack123

bowser666 said:


> http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/318/RipOff0318763.htm
> 
> 
> 
> What a shady guy is all I can say............... Sorry but I am finding thsi guy fascinating , and that he still pulls this crap 10-15 years since I have known him. Con artist supreme and he shames the MA world with hsi presence.


 
I suppose everyone is entitled to their opinion but that does not make them true. Nor does ripoffreport.com. It is just another forum where people write their comments and of course they are negative and most of them are one sided. Not giving anyone a chance to debate or comment. No one ever says anything positive anymore. They can only focus on the negative. These are the people I feel sorry for.


----------



## mack123

kempocat said:


> Rich is a good instructor with good skills
> the problem is unless things have changed most likely you will be taught by one of his students
> rich as a person I will not discuss this in an open forum
> may I ask where his school is now last time I talked with him it was on 10th street in lake park


 
In all martial arts schools someone was taught by someone else and they then became teachers. How else would you do it? Rich is a good insructor with good skills and has the ability to teach others the skill of teaching as well. So what does it matter who you are being taught by. They are all well skilled and qualified. There are some schools out there that have master insructors that are not even half as skilled as his students are.


----------



## thetruth

mack123 said:


> When were you a student of Rich Alea? From what I can seem to gather it must have been a long time ago? How do you know on what terms he left MA and that he did infact flea? I did training under him and I have no complaints what so ever! He is a great teacher with great skill. I also did NOT sign or retain any contracts and payed month to month. Let me pose a question, if you sign a contract what do you expect to receive from it? He also has several options of payment methods. He is a 7th degree and has NOT self promoted. I have these facts!! I am not sure where you get your facts. Not only are they your opinion but they are unture as well.




Who gave him his 7th degree?


----------



## bowser666

I am not naming names but I know 2 people personally that moved to Florida to help him open a school and train students , and he is a shady businessman. I trained with him in Southampton , MA for a year and half. I know my facts sir.  He burned alot of people in Massachusetts which is what prompted his moving to Florida. Not to mention where is he getting all the certifications.  

The last legitimate rank I knew he had was 4th Degree  from Master Alty in Eastern Massachusetts. Since then he does Bujie Arts, etc.....  He teaches all this curriculum that he is not certified in. It is simply to bring more people in the door.  The latest and greatest is Martial Arts Champions ?  This sounds like a simple case of a current student of his defending him.  I bet you haven't even known him for a year.  SO i have seen that he has bounced around even in Florida,  Port St Lucie,   where my friend helped run the school. ( Yes Rich owed him alot of money and gave nothing but false promises and never compensated my friend) Then West Palm Beach ?  Who knows where else he was .  And who cares........

P.S.  I know what terms he left because it was in the newspaper , something about Contract fraud.  LOL  If you expect me to try and find that article you can keep dreaming   So please tell us who certified him from 4th degree to 7th degree ?  HMmm ?   Back up your "facts"  if you can.


----------



## thompsondan

If you decide to deal with Richard A. Alea in anyway shape or form, you will be sorry. You've been warned. Don't walk, run from this guy. No joke. He is a criminal and a very stupid one at that.


----------



## MJS

*ADMIN NOTE*

*ATTENTION ALL USERS!*

Please take the time to read through the General Posting rules, which can be found here.  Additionally, please take note of the Fraud Busting Policy.

Mike Slosek
MT Asst. Admin


----------



## kenpo3631

My dear comrades,

As a person that speaks from experience, be careful of how you express your views on this venue. Don't accuse people, even if you are called a liar. So what if you think this man is a fraud. Others will find out for themselves, no need to publicly warn others here.



:mst: We are all friendly here. Like the header on this forum says "A friendly discussion of the Martial Arts" :mst:




*DO NOT ANGER THOSE THAT CONTROL THE BOARDS!!! :rules:*


:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:


----------



## bowser666

I was simply warning the potential student away. Due to shady business practices that I personally witnessed, and have two dear and close friends that were victims of it.  I was simply offering help. I was merely defending my experience with the guy, and backing it up against his fanboy that trained under him.  I would personally want members of thsi forum community to warn me if I was asknig about a school that people knew was disreputable.  That is just my opinion I suppose.

My apologies if I offended anyone.


----------



## kempocat

I was a long time student with alea's
just look at his front window
kung fu
tia chi
karate
cardio kick boxing
ti bow
camps for kids
bazilian jujitsu
kempo
and more
how can he be proficient at all these 
and yes he does self promote 
his kempo system is really villari's / system with some changes added in
I do understand current students wanting to defend him
after all this is the school you selected 
and as I said in my first post he does have good skills in villari's kempo 
their is much more I could tell you but will not in an open forum
in martial arts their is much more than fighting be open minded and arrive at your own truths


----------



## simplified

watch your back, his teachings are only to a certain level, & hold on to your wallet, all the negativity written on him is in truth and facts are around to back up, do make sure you inquire as to his ranking from others than him, his girlfrineds, students or co-workers they know only what he says and look no further for truth


----------



## simplified

For those who are still students and believe my apologies if my words have offended you. The martial arts have, are and always will be a journey of self awareness, offering countless positive reinforcements .  Skills are learned from many good instructors throughout this world in numerous styles.  It&#8217;s hard to believe one person has the ability to master all boasted skills then teach especially when considering his age of years.  Read or visit other studios, dojo&#8217;s, centers,  whatever you want to call them, listen and learn what this way of life is and should be about.


----------



## danthompson68@yahoo.com

Keep your kids away from Itonomi Martial Arts Center
8330 Currency Drive Suite#5
Palm Beach Gardens, FL 33404

Alea's back but not for long

http://oris.co.palm-beach.fl.us/or_web1/new_sch.asp


----------



## danthompson68@yahoo.com

danthompson68@yahoo.com said:


> Keep your kids away from Itonomi Martial Arts Center
> 8330 Currency Drive Suite#5
> Palm Beach Gardens, FL 33404
> 
> Alea's back but not for long
> 
> http://oris.co.palm-beach.fl.us/or_web1/new_sch.asp



http://www.pbcountyclerk.com/


----------



## kempo7

danthompson68@yahoo.com said:


> Keep your kids away from Itonomi Martial Arts Center
> 8330 Currency Drive Suite#5
> Palm Beach Gardens, FL 33404
> 
> Alea's back but not for long
> 
> http://oris.co.palm-beach.fl.us/or_web1/new_sch.asp


 

Is this the name he is using now for his dojo?


----------



## bowser666

http://www.thetenantlist.com/xzclf/...nt_Report_Card/1119_Richard_Anthony_Alea.html


Just a update on Rich Alea. He keeps changing affiliations every 6 months or so.


----------



## Alanv122171

Hi everyone. I think I am the one everyone is talking about when they mantion Rich Alea. I helped him run the Southampton school as well as make the Port St Lucien school so successful. Yes he had contracts ( so does the gym down the street) yes he is still in business. Yes he is a six degree black belt. I speak to him often and he is a changed person. He has found god, is very family oriented and one hell of a martial artist. I love how people question the style he has created. Yes he was a student of villari's. He took what he learned and changed it to suit his needs. It's something that happens daily. It's the martial arts. It's consitantly changing. It changes with the times. I am here to defend the school. It was awesome. I would have put anyone of those students against any local schools. I am currently working on opening my own school. I have been training in Kung Fu since I moved back from Florida in 94'. Look for it in 2011! If you have any question or want to talk I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## bowser666

Not that it matters anymore but dusting this off. Alan I remember you from the Southampton Location, and these posts were not about you, but my best friend, call him C if you will, that was taken advantage of. I am sure you are familiar with this person as he was running the school with Rich before you moved to Florida. At any rate, I just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## Dirty Dog

ATTENTION ALL USERS:
Fraudbusting is not allowed here at MartialTalk. I strongly suggest you consider exactly what you're posting.

Thank you,
Mark A Cochran
Dirty Dog
MartialTalk Senior Moderator


----------



## Gerry Seymour

ATTENTION ALL USERS:
Thread locked for fraudbusting.

Thank you,
Gerry Seymour
@gpseymour
MartialTalk Moderator


----------

